# New Ariens model: The Crossover



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Crossover Series | Snow Blowers | Ariens


Shop for Crossover Series snow blowers from Ariens. Blending the power of a two-stage snow blower and precision of a single-stage. Large 14" wheels make it easy to maneuver, while three handlebar heights allow for all users to feel comfortable.




www.ariens.com





If the auger propels it with authority this could be pretty neat. 

I wonder if they changed the gear ratio in the auger gear box so it spins faster like an auger-propelled SS?


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Not a totally new idea. Ariens has this model a few years ago. My neighbor has one of these older machines. Basically a 2 stage snowblower with rubber lined auger, with free wheeling bicycle wheels. It is a neither a good single stage or a good 2-stage machine. Clumsy single stage, anemic 2 stage. Crossover is like a light duty SUV. I think the Toro Snowmaster is probably a better implementation. Ariens marketing is probably a bit optimistic.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

I just dont feel it. Stick to even a small traditional propelled design. You'll be thankful when it unexpectedly gets deep.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Mountain Man said:


> I just dont feel it. Stick to even a small traditional propelled design. You'll be thankful when it unexpectedly gets deep.


every older version of the 932000 crossover that I've tried, does surprisingly well in deep snow up over the top and
EOD berms plus they have none of the drawbacks of the 932000 funky shifting- diskomat design as the forward drive is auger propelled and reverse is true freewheel with zero drag. 


If you want a snow clearing experience that is close to a front drive propelled lawnmowing experience then this would be the model for that type of homeowner.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

The older version being referred to, is that the 2+2? Or maybe it was called ST 2+2? 

This one is interesting, I guess. I trust Ariens, I hope it will be awesome. But I'm curious, I guess, maybe more so than skeptical. 

I'm going to assume it's the same auger gearing, so spinning at a normal 2-stage RPM. Except with rubber contact surfaces, to help pull you forward. 

Unlike the Snow Master, this one does not have self-propelled wheels. But also unlike the Snow Master, this one seems to have rubber on the entire auger surfaces, I believe the SM only has rubber at the center. 

But with the extra torque to the augers, maybe it will do a better job with the EOD than a typical single-stage, or than the SM. I really like my single-stage, but it doesn't have the torque to chew through heavier EOD, the 141cc 2-stroke will bog down. Geared-down 2-stage style augers ought to help with that.

The engine in this seems a bit small, though, IMO, at 179cc. Toro's 721 is 212cc, the 821 is 252cc.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

THE older ones had OHVSK 195cc and those provided plenty of 2 stage power


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

I guess this new model will bite the snow berm better than a single stage, but it still need to be shoved into the berm to take a bite. Looks like the bicycle wheels are not driven, so the user will have to tip the bucket down to get any forward pull.

Maybe Ariens have found the right blend in the sauce this time. There are 8 variations to try. I think this is the 3rd try. Hopefully, they can be successful like WD-40.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

RedOctobyr said:


> The older version being referred to, is that the 2+2? Or maybe it was called ST 2+2?932500
> 
> This one is interesting, I guess. I trust Ariens, I hope it will be awesome. But I'm curious, I guess, maybe more so than skeptical.
> 
> ...


----------

